# Old craftsman 8/25 for sale in my area for 50 bucks - worth it?



## jateelover (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi all - new here, found this forum by searching - this is for sale in my town. Is it worth it, and what might I need to do once i pick it up (I have very basic knowledge of carb rebuilds, etc.). Never had a snow blower before.

Thanks for your help!

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/kitchener-waterloo/8-25-craftsman-snowblower-for-sale/1389874610?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks rough, but I have one and they blow snow well. Most parts are still available and if the engine is good, it is worth $50 Canadian. A good coat of tremclad silver or aluminum and it will look better.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

ad says it works, comes w/extra belt, yup its worth $50ca, but offer $30.
i have its bigger brother, 10/28, needed stuff to get it up and running, parts are still available, a canadian company c-equipment.com seems to have most parts in stock.
theyre heavy machines if model number starts with c950 meaning theyre the older murray frames as a tech told me .

edit. looking at the pics closer it seems a little older than mine, but if its running its worth it


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

This falls into the "fun to rebuild" category for me. And if it blows well--bonus points! Certainly worth 50 bucks. I'd spend more than than that on wobbly pops enjoying the rebuild


----------



## jateelover (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks everyone - Meeting him tomorrow. Yes @CalgaryPT, we'll see how much I get into rebuilding. I agree 50 bucks is not really a risk - He's providing delivery as well. Taurus, thanks for the tip on the paint, I'll probably do at least that much.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is a link to the manual I use if it is a similar Murray built machine.


_ https://lawn-garden.needmanual.com/...-snow-blower-owners-manual.html?page_number=1_


----------

